# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Black list su ft. albergo svizzero

## caterinak

Salve, 
una società italiana riceve ft per albergo in svizzera. Siamo fuori campo iva ex art. 7 quater (mi sembra), ma la black list va fatta comunque? 
non trovo niente!!!!!
Grazie

----------


## Rob62

in effetti è uno di quei casi dubbi (nessuno si azzarda a scrivere in merito nelle pubblicazioni specializzate rischiando di sbagliare e far sbagliare, per questo non trovi nulla); la circolare si riferiva in particolare al 7 ter, quindi dovrebbe essere escluso; però finché non chiariscono in maniera esplicita potrebbe convenire inviarla a titolo prudenziale. 
Ciao
Roberto

----------


## pikkio

> Salve, 
> una società italiana riceve ft per albergo in svizzera. Siamo fuori campo iva ex art. 7 quater (mi sembra), ma la black list va fatta comunque? 
> non trovo niente!!!!!
> Grazie

  A decorrere dal 1' settembre 2010 il DM 5.8.2010 ne ha previsto l'inclusione (operazioni con soggetti di Paesi “black list” che non si considerano effettuate in Italia per mancanza del requisito della territorialità)

----------


## Rob62

è vero, nella circolare 53 cui mi riferivo  sono compresi anche i servizi previsti nel 7 quater e il 7 sexies e non solo i 7 ter come ricordavo.

----------

